# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ایا میتوان هم در کنکور سراسری ثبت نام کرد هم در کنکور کارشناسی ارشد؟

## white

من دانشجوی سال اخر کارشناسی هستم.میخواستم بدونم میشه برای کنکور 95 هم آزمون سراسری شرکت کنم هم برای کارشناسی ارشد؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

چه رشته ای هستی؟ارشد سراسری؟کنکور چی میخای بدی؟

----------


## white

> چه رشته ای هستی؟ارشد سراسری؟کنکور چی میخای بدی؟


رشته معماری.ولی میخوام دوباره کنکور سراسری بدم.از طرفی میترسم سراسری قبول نشم میخوام کنکور ارشد هم بدم.

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

اگه میخای کنکور ریاضی بدی که چندان سخت نیست چون خیلی از مباحثو بلدی
راحت قبول میشی
اگه میخای تجربی بدی که واس کنکور ۹۵ خیلی کارت سخته اما نشدنی نیس

----------


## khaan

بله حق داری ثبت نام کنی.

----------


## par.rah

ارشد رو که همه میتونن شرکت کننٰ سراسری هم اینطوره

----------


## lily7

من از مشاور پرسیدم مشکلی وجود نداره .

----------


## araaam

> من از مشاور پرسیدم مشکلی وجود نداره .


ببخشید میشه ایمیلی شماره تلفنی از مشاورتون بدین دنبال یه. مشاور خوب میگردم

----------

